# Quail egg cleaning question



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

I have quail in a 12'X4" raised pen. I use these birds to train birddogs. I am getting an average of 10 eggs per day. I have just been throwing them to the wildlife down in the woods behind the house. I have decided to try to eat some but they all have poop on them when retrieved. They are just lying on the floor of the pen. Most only have a little. Is it better to clean them with an emery cloth, just wash them or another method?


----------



## countrygurl (Dec 23, 2002)

if you are going to eat them, they taste just like chicken eggs but healthier, higher in protein, lower in the bad cholesterol and higher in the good cholesterol, 3 quail eggs equels 1 chicken egg. google health benefits of quail eggs to check it out. hard boiled, they are great in tuna fish salad & pototoe salad. you can wash them with plain tap water and refrigerate for several weeks (just like chicken eggs).


----------



## Delinda (Dec 5, 2005)

If you can tilt the cage forward a little the eggs will roll to the front and will stay clean. I put a small block of wood on the back legs of my quail cages, the eggs roll forward and stay clean and there is less chance of them getting broken. If your cage is not very heavy you might want to secure it so it will not fall over!


----------



## familyman888 (May 4, 2009)

Great ideas here....can people post pictures of their quail setups? I will get some pics today and post mine.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Couldn't you put a nestingbox in there for them to lay their eggs in?


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

You've got dogs and you are throwing eggs away?????

If you are going to eat them, simply wash them off to clean them.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes I have been throwing them away. I don't have the facilities to raise little ones at this point. Just finished the chicken pen and coop. Still fencing for the goats. Then I have to fence for the cows and buy them.

Thanks for the replies. I wasn't sure if washing would shorten the storage time in the fridge.


----------

